# High Desert Reptile Show.



## Matt Man

Anybody else heading to the Victorville this weekend for the High Desert Reptile Show?
If you are, I hope to see you.


----------



## IntermittentSygnal

I wish..I'm on hold until January... :-/  Countdown to Pomona 1/7/23! 

Have fun!


----------



## Matt Man

IntermittentSygnal said:


> I wish..I'm on hold until January... :-/  Countdown to Pomona 1/7/23!
> 
> Have fun!


See you in Pomona. Mi Cafecito has great coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------

